# bore mate



## sliverr2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all hope your holiday was good.Looking for any input on what i think was a nice find.Purchased a bore mate boring and facing attachment on ebay(waiting for it to arrive). Seems to me a real nice attachment but cant find any info on it.Anyone here have one ?


----------



## flutedchamber (Nov 30, 2013)

This is all I could find.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/R8-BORE-MAT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Canuck75 (Feb 8, 2014)

sliverr2 said:


> Hi all hope your holiday was good.Looking for any input on what i think was a nice find.Purchased a bore mate boring and facing attachment on ebay(waiting for it to arrive). Seems to me a real nice attachment but cant find any info on it.Anyone here have one ?




The explanation of how the Bore Mate works is real interesting. Dual tasking is never an answer because usually neither task is handled in an ideal way. Probably why the simple boring head reigns supreme, and it always keeps its setting if you are doing repetitive work and changing tool in and out of the quill.

Canuck75


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got a similar boring head from Prat & Whitney but to face with mine I hold the ring on the boring head to feed it out. Looks like yours is a little better design I'd say once you are at the depth you would turn the feed handle to face the bottom.

Todd


----------



## sliverr2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Somewhere i posted my evaluation of this boremate after i received it. I thought it was on this thread. In short it is not a very good design at all. It operates much like your typical boring head but you can advance the cutter as the head is spinning (seems great) but the tool is held against the feed by a spring turn handwheel one way tool advances,turn the other it retracts because of the spring. Problem was if rpm were to high centrifugal force will counteract the spring. also if the tool grabs it can be sucked into the work. there was also not a lot of rigidity in the design the gibs had to be so loose to allow spring to work that i would never trust it to do a .001 tolerance . In theory i thought this was going to be an awesome addition to my mill. But was a big let down. Luckily it was damaged in shipping to me and i was able to recoup my money.


----------

